# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  ΝΕ555 Απορία

## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω έναν νε555 και θέλω να φτιάξω ένα χρονικό delay off. Δηλαδή όταν πατάω την είσοδο να ενεργοποιείτε το ρελέ και όταν αφήσω την είσοδο να απενεργοποιείτε μετά από κάποιο χρόνο. Έκανα αυτό το κύκλωμα.
hqdefault.jpg

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι το εξής. Αν για παράδειγμα έχω ρυθμίσει τον χρόνο για 5 δευτερόλεπτα.
Όταν πατήσω την είσοδο στιγμιαία το ρελέ καθυστερεί 5 δεύτερα σωστά. Αν κρατήσω πατειμένη την είσοδο για 3 δεύτερα το ρελέ θα μείνει ενεργοποιειμένο για 3 δεύτερα που πατούσα την είσοδο και 2 αφού την αφήσω. Εγώ θα ήθελα να παραμείνει το ρελέ 2 δεύτερα +5 όταν δεν έχει είσοδο το 555.
 Έχω κάποιο λάθος στο κύκλωμα ή το κύκλωμα αυτό δεν μου κάνει;
Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα να κάνει αυτό που θέλω με το 555;

Ευχαριστώ!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GR_KYROS

3 δεύτερα +5 θες να πεις
Δηλαδή όσο πατάς να είναι οπλισμένο + τα 5 δευτερόλεπτα καθαρά  .....

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> 3 δεύτερα +5 θες να πεις
> Δηλαδή όσο πατάς να είναι οπλισμένο + τα 5 δευτερόλεπτα καθαρά  .....



Ναι αυτό που λες!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δοκίμασε με προσθήκη διόδου

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Δοκίμασε με προσθήκη διόδου
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg



Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ το κύκλωμα δουλεύει!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη επειδή ο C1 είναι μεγάλος και μπορεί με τη δίοδο που έβαλες να σου καταστρέψει τις επαφές του μπουτόν μετά από κάποιο χρόνο, θα σου συνιστούσα να *βγάλεις τη δίοδο και να τη βάλεις παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ για να μην καεί το Q1,* και για να δουλεύει το κύκλωμα όπως θες να προσθέσεις ένα PNP τρανζίστορ (π.χ. BC327) με το συλλέκτη του στη γείωση, τον εκπομπό του στο πιν 7 του 555 και τη βάση του στο πιν 2 του 555.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Δημήτρη επειδή ο C1 είναι μεγάλος και μπορεί με τη δίοδο που έβαλες να σου καταστρέψει τις επαφές του μπουτόν μετά από κάποιο χρόνο, θα σου συνιστούσα να *βγάλεις τη δίοδο και να τη βάλεις παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ για να μην καεί το Q1,* και για να δουλεύει το κύκλωμα όπως θες να προσθέσεις ένα PNP τρανζίστορ (π.χ. BC327) με το συλλέκτη του στη γείωση, τον εκπομπό του στο πιν 7 του 555 και τη βάση του στο πιν 2 του 555.



Σε ευχαριστω για την παρατήρηση.
Αντιπαραλληλη δίοδο εχω βάλει στο Πηνειό(ποσταρα λάθος κύκλωμα) για τη χρονοκαθυστέρηση που θελω έβαλα πυκνωτή στο 1uf. Πιστεύεις πως θα εχω θέμα με το μπουτόν;
(Αντί για μπουτόν θα ειναι μαγνητική επαφη)

----------


## FILMAN

Τουλάχιστον αν αφήσεις τη δίοδο βάλε μια μικρή αντίσταση σε σειρά.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Οκ ευχαριστω και πάλι!!!

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Γεια σας και πάλι 
Παιδιά αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα.
Όταν ενεργοποιώ το κύκλωμα και το απενεργοποιώ αντίστοιχα το 555 μερικές φορές παίρνει είσοδο (τριγκάρει) χωρίς να του δίνω εγώ. Φαντάζομαι είναι θέμα θορύβου, υπάρχει κάποια λύση;
Ευχαριστώ.
Untitled.pngUntitled2.png

Untitled2.pngUntitled2.png

----------


## nestoras

> Γεια σας και πάλι 
> Παιδιά αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα.
> Όταν ενεργοποιώ το κύκλωμα και το απενεργοποιώ αντίστοιχα το 555 μερικές φορές παίρνει είσοδο (τριγκάρει) χωρίς να του δίνω εγώ. Φαντάζομαι είναι θέμα θορύβου, υπάρχει κάποια λύση;
> Ευχαριστώ.



Μπορείς να ξαναβάλεις το σχηματικό σου σε καλύτερη ανάλυση; Δε φαίνεται τίποτα πάνω...

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω καλύτερη ανάλυση. Αυτό που μπόρεσα ήταν να ζουμάρω το σχηματικό στον 555 και στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας στο προηγούμενό μου πόστ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nestoras

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις την προσθήκη που έβαλα στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Ευχαριστω θα το δοκίμασω οταν πάω σπίτι και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Με επιφύλαξη δοκίμασε αυτό

Untitled2.png

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Αρχικά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Δυστυχώς κανένα από τα δύο κυκλώματα που μου είπατε δεν βοήθησε...
Το κύκλωμα φένετε να αντιδρά σωστά όταν βάζω ένα πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο ένα και στο δύο του 555(100n)

Όπως σας είπα και παραπάνω για είσοδο μία μαγνητική επαφή. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι πως η μαγνητική πάνω στο κύκλωμα δείχνει να κολλάει ενώ εκτός κυκλώματος συμπεριφέρετε σωστά (με το μπίπερ του πολύμετρου). Μέτρησα την τάση και το ρεύμα της εισόδου (τρίγκερ ) του 555 και είναι 12 volt 3ma.

Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα μόλις τώρα είναι το εξής,

Αν ενεργοποιήσω και απενεργοποιήσω την είσοδο πολλές φορές μερικές φορές δεν μου κρατά χρόνο.

----------


## nestoras

Η μαγνητική επαφή δημιουργεί "ταλαντώσεις" στην είσοδο τρίγκερ. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να ανεβάσεις τη χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή μπας και στρώσει. Αν δε δουλέψει ούτε αυτό τότε θα πρέπεινα βάλεις ξεχωριστό κυκλωματάκι μόνο για το τρίγκερ... Ίσως ένα RC με τρανζίστορ ή ένα ακόμη ρελεδάκι που θα διεγείρεται από τη μαγνητική επαφή (λόγω μηχανικής αδράνεις θα γλιτώσεις από τις ταλαντώσεις της επαφής). Με ένα παλμογράφο θα μπορούσες να επιβεβαιώσεις την κυματομορφή στην είσοδο τρίγκερ για να δεις ότι όντως φταίει αυτό!

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Παιδιά το κύκλωμα δουλεύει σωστά. Είχα κάνει ενα λάθος στο κύκλωμα. Αυτο όμως που παρατηρώ ειναι πως στο κυκλωμα η μαγνητική επαφή κολαει κλειστή τη χτυπάω λιγο και ξεκολαει. Το περίεργο ειναι πως στο Μπίμερ δουλεύει σωστά η μαγνητική. Ειναι πολλά τα 12 volt? ή τα επεξε η μαγνητική;

----------


## FILMAN

Σου το είπα ήδη από το #6 ότι θα έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλά δεν με άκουσες

Βάλε μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με τη δίοδο ή καλύτερα βάλε το τρανζίστορ PNP που σου είπα

Αφού το κάνεις αυτό άλλαξε και την επαφή reed με μια καινούρια

Η αντίσταση που έχεις βάλει σε σειρά με τη βάση του PNP τρανζίστορ που οδηγεί το ρελέ δεν χρειάζεται

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Επειδή είχε κάποια λάθη η πλακέτα την άλλαξα τελείως. Τελικά δεν μου έκανε ο 555 και έκανα αυτό το κύκλωμα.
TimeDelay4.gif
Το πρόβλημα με την ανοιχτή επαφή όμως παραμένει. Δοκίμασα και έβαλα αντίσαση σε σειρά με την επαφή αλλά πάλι κολλάει. Θα δοκιμάσω και άλλες αντιστάσεις και θα σας πώ

----------


## FILMAN

Το κύκλωμα δεν φαίνεται.

Η επαφή κολλάει *ανοιχτή;*  :Think:

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Η επαφή κολλάει όταν είναι κλειστή.(Αφού κλείσει δεν ανοίγει)
Το κύκλωμα είναι εδώ.
http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/th...f-timer.75748/

Ο πυκνωτής μου είναι στα 1000uf
Η αντίσταση είναι στα 10ΚΩ
Η μαγνητική επαφή είναι πριν τον πυκνωτή.

Η μαγνητική επαφή στο μπίπερ του πολύμετρου δείχνει να δουλεύει σωστά σε τζιτζίκι 12vac που την δοκίμασα κολλάει.
Είναι η επαφή που δίνει η olympia-elec. με τους συναγερμούς της.
Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω και άλλους τύπους μαγνητικών επαφών.

----------


## nestoras

Οι μαγνητικές επαφές συνήθως είναι NC (Normally Close). Στο κύκλωμα που παρέθεσες ο διακόπτης είναι NO (Normally Open).

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Όταν ο μαγνήτης είναι στην επαφή ( η πόρτα κλειστή) η επαφή είναι κλειστή.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό το δεύτερο "κύκλωμα" (που λέει ο λόγος) το δοκίμασες με την επαφή και δεν κόλλησε; Μή γένοιτο. Το πρώτο κύκλωμα είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Κώλυσε και στα δύο κυκλώματα. Βάζοντας μια αντίσταση 22Κ σε σειρά με την μαγνητική το κύκλωμα συμπεριφέρεται ΟΚ. Το πρώτο κύκλωμα δεν μου έκανε επειδή αν ανοιγόκλεινε  η πόρτα πολλές φορές δεν κράταγε χρόνο. Κράταγε μόνο αν άνοιγε μία φορά.

----------


## FILMAN

Δοκίμασε στο πρώτο κύκλωμα να συνδέσεις το πιν 2 με το 6 και να αφήσεις το 7 στον αέρα.

----------

